# Jd 7200vs7230



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Im looking at another tractor used. To work with my inlaws jd 6400 and newer 5093e? I think can't remember. Both of them mfwd cab loader tractors. I have a older massey 1130 2wd no cab i play with. But im wanting mfwd cab tractor of my own as im getting more involed in there operation since moving there couple years ago. we have about 50 head currently of cows mostly bred for club calf, we also are getting more involved with growing alfalfa mix hay and selling it to our amish neighbors. Our farm is around 250ac total but i got name inline to lease another 500ac farm and some other odds and ends as they become available.

Now as for tractor i like the 6400 good trouble free tractor he has had 16yrs or so does most everything. Now for the newer one i dont care for it it does everything just not very good, light, tipsy, rough riding, gearing sucks, hyd slow,etc. ok to feed or rake or whatever.

What we run is jd 925 moco, and jd 567 baler and older nh square baler. We also got 14ft disc and 4 bottom plow and chisel plows,etc we use disc and cultipacker,etc to prepare fields when we plant alfalfa. But looking into future we need to rotate it out with corn or beans bout every 3yrs.

So im looking at a older 96' jd 7200 tractor mfwd cab 740 loader cast centers 2- remotes 7k hrs. Decent shape or a 07 7230 jd mfwd cab 741SL. Cast centers wheel weights 3-remotes, buddy seat, premium,16/16 powerquad with left hand reverser but 10k hrs. Really really clean well kept off dairy farm. Cant find much info on the 7230 as far as reviews. The 7200 i think be same as 6400 we have now. Im wanting 6cylinder engine little more weight to pull disc in rolling ground and maybe pull type corn picker and wagon in future and a 945 center pivot moco in future.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The 7230's are flat out great tractors.....if it has been very well kept and I could buy it at a fair and reasonable price I would make that my choice in spite of the hours. If you could operate it for a hour or two before buying that would probably alleviate many concerns.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Its kind of the one im favoring, the 7230. It has left hand reverser be nice over plain powerquad. Buddy seat and some other plush stuff. I was just worried they would have problems with electric's or something. I would like to look at it but is about 6hrs away. I haven't tryed dealing much on price yet of it.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We bought a 96 7400 new 2 wheel drive and it has done everything for us 15' no till drill no till 6 row corn 7320 diskbine and 5070 baler 18' disk and 7 shank disk chisel did everything easily and very good on fuel.I would not want a loader on it because of the power quad. 7230 would be a better loader tractor hands down the reverser is great for that. I have 4500 hours on ours with very few problems. Personally I would look at a new New Holland Look at 120 HP model for two reasons they are about the same price as that 7000 hour used JD with financing and 2 year warranty. I have a new T4-95 2 wheel drive that was 1/2 the price of the same HP deere. I also don't see the need for MFWA on a haying tractor. That 14' disk will hardly make either of those tractors work. Good luck


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for replys so far guys. I got that 7200 tractor talked down into mid 30's price wise. Im going to talk to dealer on 7230 see what he can do on it. As for new holland dont have much against them. But will probably just stick to deere. Everything we have now is deere for most part. Have had others but deere dealer is close and good relationship. I would also use this tractor to on 15ft batwing. Mowing pasture where mfwd is must because of steepness.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did the 7200 have left hand reverser? If so, I'm going with that......nothing against a 7230 but the 10k hours are concerning unless you have more info that would be helpful....both are power quads? You can expect a powerquad rebuild at 8-10k hours, depending on all kinds of factors. Is the 7200 being offered by its current owner? If so, that's another notch for me.....I can get honest answers from the man that owned it, dealer.........both of those are great tractors, down the road, the 7230 can and will cost you more to operate......but it is a bit more tractor as well. Hth


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

7200 was just straight powerquad. Both are at different dealers. 7200 is 3hrs away and 7230 is around 5hrs. Dont really have any more info on them. We dont really need another tractor the 6400 does everything we need. Im just looking for another tractor to spread load out. Im mechanic by trade so working on them isn't to big of a deal. I guess i have alrrady got my mind made up on being a deere and a small frame 7000 series. Just what i want. I was just wanting to make sure the 30series wasnt plagued with problems. Thanks guys. Ill try get up close to these in person see what they look like


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be very hesitant to buy a high hour tractor off the dealer lot. If your neighbor owned one and you could use it, that would be different. You can run into a lot of hydraulic problems with that many hours.....and also being able to operate under load would tell you if there were any overheating problems. That would be two things that I would look at closely.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Well little more info. Came off dairy orginal owner kept all records they go with tractor only deere oils and filters ever used. Has "murphey switch system" to record and/or shut down if low oil psi or iverheat issue ever happened. Dealer Giving 25% warranty parts for 6months


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wnich tractor you talking about....either way that sounds party good off of a dealer lot.


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Newer 7230. I dont if that murphy switch system would record any data if it has overheated or anything or if it just a shut down system. We have similar system on a small case tractor that was used to run pto generator. The warranty is for breaking parts only they cover 25% of broken parts for first 6-months


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the "Murphy system" that you speak of.....I can tell you when a 7230 goes to overheating or anything else, it will let you know about it.....hard to ignore but I guess some hired hands could keep on going........ In some cases it will have a "limp" mode to get back to the barn.....


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm not familiar with the "Murphy system" that you speak of.....I can tell you when a 7230 goes to overheating or anything else, it will let you know about it.....hard to ignore but I guess some hired hands could keep on going........ In some cases it will have a "limp" mode to get back to the barn.....


The Murphy system shuts the tractor down if low oil pressure or an overheating situation occurs while the tractor is stationary and not being monitored by someone, such as generator or manure pump use where it may be run for long periods of time without human interaction. We have a Murphy setup on a stationary Duetz air cooled engine in case the fan belt ever breaks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Orchard6 said:


> The Murphy system shuts the tractor down if low oil pressure or an overheating situation occurs while the tractor is stationary and not being monitored by someone, such as generator or manure pump use where it may be run for long periods of time without human interaction. We have a Murphy setup on a stationary Duetz air cooled engine in case the fan belt ever breaks.


Makes sense if there will be no operator in the tractor.....sounds like that's perhaps what this tractor was used for at times


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Would make sense the high hours and tractor being fairly clean and not beat up


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Well i bought the 7230. Drove 7hrs one way to look at it. Was used to load feed grinder i was told and idle hours. It had service inspection done and all pressures checked and ran on dyno for couple hours at load.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll love it....wanted to bid on one the other day at auction but it quickly surpassed my max, it was a 7230 premium with 24 speed and 3700hrs.....very nice tractor, shoulda stepped up to the pump


----------



## RyanL (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeh i think it will make a good tractor. We wont put the hours on it like previous owner. Its a little on big side. But i personally think tractors around 120hp range make good all around tractors. Big enough and heavy enough to actually do things comfortably. It suppose to be delivered next week along with a hay rake we bought. I could have trailered but didnt want deal with it going that far, older i get less enthusiasm i have to do that.


----------

